# Pencil Post bed jig



## hermv2000 (Mar 12, 2017)

I intend to make such a bed but am frustrated by the lack of material on how to make the jigs. Charles Neil no longer sells the DVD and only one of these is for sale on ebay for well over $2000. Tommy Mac had a great jig for the leg tapers but doesn't sell any plans making me wonder what the point of the show is other than to show off his skills without sharing the knowledge.

I want to make this bed out of tiger maple so I don't want to use a shaper cutter or band saw for the tapers as the shaper would cause tear out and my band saw doesn't have a large enough table. It's the table saw method for me.

I've ordered Norm's book (at least he shared his knowledge and plans) and the Woodsmith magazine article so that may be a start. What I'd really like is to get a copy of the Neil DVD and for MacDonald to start selling articles the way Norm did.

Thanks,

Herman


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I made the taper jigs from 3/4 inch poplar of the appropriate length and width, laid it out on the square posts and cut to the lines with the bandsaw. Then used a straight edge to lay out the lines for the octagonal flats and hand planed to the lines. Used a dremel tool and flat spokeshave for touch up and detail work. Shavings were ankle deep at times.

I think the article I used for the build was in Woodsmith magazine. I can find it if you want to know which month and year. The bed turned out great. I looked at several build plans, but the one I chose was fairly simple but elegant.

A lot of work…


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodsmith issue #153 June 2004. They show a way to cut on on band saw and a jig for the table saw. It is possible that Woodsmith sells an individual plan for making the bed as well.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodsmith' sells the plans here for $10.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

That is the bed I made. A lot of work, but not technically difficult. I did have to move the bandsaw to a more open spot and arrange outfeed table to support the wood as it was cut..


----------



## hermv2000 (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks Guys. I ordered the Woodsmith plans and also Norm's book. It will be a while before I get to it but I'll post pictures of the progress.

Herman


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

not sure why its not showing in our store, check in about an hour and it should be there ..

hope thats not my DVD for 2k your talking about … if you have issues PM me .. we will get you going

our jig uses a large taper jig, and a seperate one for cutting the 4 side tapers , which are done on a graduated width up the post its done with a 45 degree router bit, they go pretty fast , as a matter of fact I am doing some PP beds now. 
Just looked the DVD is in the store ???? http://charlesneilwoodworking.3dcartstores.com/Making-an-8-Sided-Pencil-Post_p_119.html


----------



## hermv2000 (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks Charles, I ordered it just now. The ebay ad is here: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-Construction-of-A-Period-Bed-Bonus-Edition-DVD-/221859832277?hash=item33a7e061d5:g:T68AAOSwd0BV1zLi

Yesterday the price was much higher, but even today that's 4 times what you show.

Also, I went to your site yesterday before posting this and the web site said the DVD was no longer available and had been retired. Today that's not the case.

Anyway, onward!

Herman


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Herman, No idea.. we didnt change anything .. in any event good luck and if ya need help , pm me and we can email … never an issue to help.


----------



## hermv2000 (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice, here are the photos of the completed bed. I made a jig similar to the Woodsmith version and then hand planed the facets. The bed is 58 inches wide which accommodates a double mattress. Figuring out the jig took a long time.

Herman

http://veenendaal-period-furniture.blogspot.ca/2017/09/pencil-post-bed.htmlhttp://veenendaal-period-furniture.blogspot.ca/2017/09/pencil-post-bed.html


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

I just filmed 2 you tubes on the post
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/239249


----------

